# Hiring Landscape Foreman, Manchester, MI



## mclennans (Feb 27, 2015)

McLennan Landscape is looking forward to a great 2015 landscape season and we are hiring in Manchester, MI! Contact us with your resume via email at [email protected].

Job Title: 
Landscape Foreman

Job Description: 
The Landscape Foreman is responsible for installation and management of landscape and hardscape projects. The foreman is responsible for completing landscape and hardscape installations with precision and efficiency.

Essential Functions: 
• Leader of landscape crew.
• Perform and direct activities on the job site.
• Manage personnel safely, effectively, and efficiently. 
• Set positive attitude for crew members and lead by example.
• Effectively motivate crew members.
• Work closely with Owner and/or Landscape Architect during installation of project.
• Manage crew and equipment to achieve project cost goals.
• Professional and effective communication with customers. 
• Train and promote the development of crew members in best practices of installation and 
company standards.
• Monitor all tools and equipment for operating condition and maintenance.
• Maintain a clean and safe job site at all times.
• Other duties as required 
Minimum Qualifications: 
• Must have current Michigan Class A CDL with a good driving record, or ability to obtain.
• Current MNLA, CLT, or other industry related certification(s).
• Basic mechanical skills.
• Ability to read and interpret scale drawings and diagrams.
• Ability to calculate horizontal and vertical dimensions necessary for construction of common landscape elements such as retaining walls, patios, drainage tile, engineered slopes, etc.
• Ability to follow directions efficiently and effectively.
• Experience with supervising others.
• Ability to lift 50 lbs.

Remuneration: 
• Generous compensation commensurate to proven knowledge, skills, and abilities.
• Health coverage optional
• Retirement plan optional
• Fun and flexible work environment.


----------

